# Condos



## USCONDEX (Jun 5, 2006)

Anyone have any beautiful Condo pictures? We're actually holding a $100 Condo Picture contest here. Judging by this amazing forum I'm sure you guys have plenty of nice ones.


----------



## Ral909 (Jul 30, 2004)

like that one


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Very beautiful


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Is this kind of competition allowed in SSC??? If it's not

:lock: :lock: :lock: :lock:


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

This building obviously isn't in America... if it were, the top's front side would have to project 3 or 4 times as far to suggest "44DD" :hahaha:

Clever & creative design, though.


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

Its outside Toronto.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Is this kind of competition allowed in SSC??? If it's not
> 
> :lock: :lock: :lock: :lock:


Probably not. Looks like spam (and you have to register to post on that forum to even try for the "$100")


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Vancouver Style*


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

lots of condos in Vancouver! But there pretty ugly though ..


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

One of my favourites from Singapore:

1 Moulmein Rise. I like its slim and metallic-look.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

And now under construction:
The [email protected]


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Here are some from *London* :


----------



## USCONDEX (Jun 5, 2006)

*Wow Guys*

I had no idea you guys were posting all these beautiful condo pics. One little problem, you have to post them in our Condo Forum if you want to win any money!!

Anyway these are beautiful, I will make sure to put a link to this thread in our forum. Heck we might have to go into partnership with you guys!

-Matt from US Condo Exchange


----------



## USCONDEX (Jun 5, 2006)

By the way if the modertors feel this is spam... i'm very sorry and will remove my original post immediately.
-Matt


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A few more from *Hong Kong * :


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

wierd...


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

Mont Kiara, Kuala Lumpur's condo neighbourhood


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

The Avare, Kuala Lumpur
http://www.avare.com.my/









The Troika, Kuala Lumpur

















Four Seasons Centre, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

The View, Penang


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Here's some of Toronto. (Not my photos)


----------

